# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С7.7 Перенос данных из ЗиК в 1С БУ

## *Rimma*

Помогите пожалуйста! Пытаюсь перенести данные из Зик в 1С 7.7 БУ. При формирования файла выгрузка в ЗиК вылезает окошко с текстом:
 	Не указан счет учета взносов в ПФР на накопительную пенсию по тарифу ЕНВД! Проводки сформированы не будут.		
 	Не указан счет учета взносов в ПФР на накопительную пенсию! Проводки сформированы не будут.		
 	Не указан счет учета взносов в ПФР на страховую пенсию по тарифу ЕНВД! Проводки сформированы не будут.		
 	Не указан счет учета взносов в ПФР на страховую пенсию! Проводки сформированы не будут.		
 	Не указан счет учета взносов в ТФОМС! Проводки сформированы не будут.		
 	Не указан счет учета взносов в ФСС! Проводки сформированы не будут.		
 	Не указан счет учета взносов в ФФОМС! Проводки сформированы не будут.		
V	В.р. "Оплата больничного листа" для сотрудника Волков В.Б. некорректно сопоставляется проводка по умолчанию.		
Где и что надо поправитьИИ

----------


## sfx09

сравните проводки.

----------


## *Rimma*

А где надо указать счёт учёта взносов? В каком справочнике?

----------


## sfx09

Справочники > Расчет зарплаты > Виды расчетов > Страховые взносы.

далее по списку заполняете проводки на вкладке Бухгалтерский учет.

----------

*Rimma* (08.07.2011)

----------


## gfulk

Вообще запомните этот справочник. Судя по всему, Вы впервые пробуете выгрузить проводки, так что будете заглядывать сюда каждый раз при выгрузке, пока новые виды расчетов не кончатся.

----------

*Rimma* (08.07.2011)

----------


## AHDRUXA

> А где надо указать счёт учёта взносов? В каком справочнике?


Сперва выгрузите план счетов и некоторые справочники из своей бух в ЗиК

----------


## *Rimma*

Уже! Это она мне выдаёт после загрузки плана счетов! Но всё равно, спасибо! :)

----------


## AVS300

Небольшие уточнения:
1.при заведении проводок по страховым взносам рекомендую заполнять только счета кредита, а дебет оставлять заполняемым автоматически (в зависимости от того куда будет относиться сама зарплата), 
2. проводки по основным начислениям лучше указать сразу для подразделения там тоже есть реквизит шаблон проводки
3. При заведении проводки по БЛ (69.1 - 70) в субконто указать "РасходыПоСтрахованию"

----------

*Rimma* (08.07.2011)

----------


## *Rimma*

Теперь выдаёт:
В.р. "Оплата больничного листа" для сотрудника Волков В.Б. некорректно сопоставляется проводка по умолчанию.		
Это как понимать?
Оплата БЛ за счёт работодателя стоит "проп. расчётной базе"...

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 8 секунд_
Ура! Всё заработало!!!! :)
Теперь осталось загрузить....

----------


## *Rimma*

После загрузки в 1С 7.7 БУ нет начисления з/платы. Ввести в ручную? Если "Да", то что ещё надо сделать?

----------


## AVS300

Имеете ввиду пустое субконто "Вид начисления" на счете 70 ? Обычно так и оставляют пустым. Более того очень часто и субконто сотрудники перегружают "сводно", чтобы не разносить выплаты по каждому человеку.

----------


## *Rimma*

Нет! Нет документа "Начисление з/платы", соответственно не считаются налоги в карточках.

----------


## AVS300

и не будет все налоги и все карточки печатайте из зарплаты

----------


## *Rimma*

И выплату з/платы тоже, получается, не надо вводить? Я раньше всё в БУ делала, а сейчас столкнулась с ведением во внешней программе :) вроде всё легко и просто, но вопросы возникают в процессе работы.

----------


## AVS300

А вот выплату надо заводить и там и там, только в бухгалтерии, если вы выгружаете "сводно", можно выплату сделать одной операцией (РКО или выписку "по всем сотрудникам").


Кстати, в зарплате очень внимательно следите за периодом в документе выплата зарплаты, там если з\п начислена в январе, то и период выплаты надо ставить за январь. Соответственно, никогда не выплачивайте зарплату одним документом, когда хотите сделать выплату сразу за два месяца, всегда разбивайте выплату по периодам. Если не будете придерживаться этого правила, то неизбежно возникнет ситуация, когда у сотрудника будет и задолженность за предприятием и одновременно он будет должен предприятию.

----------

*Rimma* (08.07.2011)

----------


## *Rimma*

Но тогда не начисляется НДФЛ в БУ.....

----------


## AVS300

НДФЛ должен переноситься, проверьте шаблон проводки в справочнике виды расчетов - удержания - ндфл

----------


## *Rimma*

Всё получилось! спасибо ещё раз! :)

----------


## ya_timurei

как одним махом удалить все ШП у всех сотрудников.
В общем ситуация такая:
1. давным-давно в некотором царстве, в нек....упс.....выгружали проводки из бух-ии,загрузили в ЗиК проставили шаблоны проводок.
2. Наше время: Бух-я обрезали, поудаляли там всякий хлам, выгрузили проводки, загрузили в ЗиК получается расхождения.

Как теперь быть чтобы все работалоИ?

----------


## ya_timurei

может есть обработка которая все что связано с проводками почистит в базеИ

----------


## AVS300

Получается вам надо пометить на удаление справочники:
1. план счетов
2. шаблоны проводок
3. виды субконто
4. значеия субконто
Обратите внимание, что некоторые элементы там предопределенные их совсем удалять нельзя

Убрать шаблоны проводок из справочников
1. Виды расчетов
2. Дополнительные проводки
3. Подразделения
4. Сотрудники (реквизит периодический)
5. Константа "проводка по умолчанию"

Убрать шаблон из документов:
1. Ввод расчет сотруднику
2. Ввод расчетов сотрудникам
3. Отпуск (в табличной части)
4. Больничный
чаще всего встречаются в этих документах

Всё это можно попробовать сделать универсальными обработками, которые есть на диске ИТС, но быстрее написать самому.


Ну и в чистую базу загрузить новый план счетов и значения субконто, настроить проводки и наслаждаться процессом :)

----------

*Rimma* (08.07.2011)

----------


## Z0Я

Добрый день Помогите с выгрузкой данных из ЗиК:  Захожу сервис → обмен данными → выгрузка данных нал уч → Пишет выгрузка предусмотрена для типовых бух конфигурации → ОК нажала и ничего не происходит.  Второй вариант → выгрузка в Бух8 → Пишет выгрузка предусмотрена для конфиг Бух8 → ОК и опять ничего.  Что я не так далаю. Подскажите как выгрузить?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 47 секунд_
Я до этого не выгружала из ЗиК. А сейчас желание выгрузить возникло в связи со следующей проблемой: ЗиК с нового года не формирует РСВ. Поделитесь кто как будет решать эту проблему?

----------


## AVS300

1. Вам необходимов зарплате  в настройках указать программу бух учета. 
2. Зайти вбухгалтерию сделать первоначальную выгрузку данных для ЗИК
3. Зайти в ЗИК загрузить то, что выгрузили из бухгалтериии (загрузится план счетов виды и значения субконто)
4. насторить шаблоны проводок в ЗИК:
   4.1. Для всех страховых взносов в справочнике виды расчетов
   4.2. НДФЛ в справочнике виды расчетов
   4.3. Для основных начислений (в настройках проводке по умолчанию или в подразделении)
   4.4. Для БЛ и пособий в справочнике виды расчетов
5. Посмотеть что получилось в отчете "свод проводок"
6. Выгрузить в Бух помесячно

----------


## Z0Я

AVS300  Спасибо большое за совет буду пробовать.

_Добавлено через 16 часов 6 минут 59 секунд_



> 1. Вам необходимов зарплате  в настройках указать программу бух учета. 
> 2. Зайти вбухгалтерию сделать первоначальную выгрузку данных для ЗИК
> 3. Зайти в ЗИК загрузить то, что выгрузили из бухгалтериии (загрузится план счетов виды и значения субконто)
> 4. насторить шаблоны проводок в ЗИК:
>    4.1. Для всех страховых взносов в справочнике виды расчетов
>    4.2. НДФЛ в справочнике виды расчетов
>    4.3. Для основных начислений (в настройках проводке по умолчанию или в подразделении)
>    4.4. Для БЛ и пособий в справочнике виды расчетов
> 5. Посмотеть что получилось в отчете "свод проводок"
> 6. Выгрузить в Бух помесячно


Все по пунктам сделала, выгрузила. Поскажите если не трудно дальше: 
1.перегрузилась только зп, больничные я в БУ не увидела
2. РСВ заполняется только уплаченными взносами, а остальное как?
3. Ну а если РСВ заполню вручную- не могу найти как её выгрузить?

----------


## AVS300

> 1.перегрузилась только зп, больничные я в БУ не увидела


 пункт 4.4 сделали?

На счет РСВ как я понял его придется заполнять вручную или переходить на ЗУП 8
Чтобы его выгрузить необходимо в регламентированных отчетах на самом верхнем уровне зайти в выгрузку данных отчетности.

----------


## Z0Я

пункт 4,4 делала, его не сделаешь, программа выдает предупреждение что проводка не корректна

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 31 секунду_



> Чтобы его выгрузить необходимо в регламентированных отчетах на самом верхнем уровне зайти в выгрузку данных отчетности.


спасибо нашла, я ж это уже раньше видела блин, забыла просто

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 39 секунд_



> или переходить на ЗУП 8


А на ЗУП вот с нового года все пытаюсь перейти, не получается. Сначала все хорошо пошло, а потом что-то заглючило не могу разобраться - больничный начисляю, проверяю все правильно, а в ведомости сумма задваивается, и еще у двух человек авансы не хочет минусовать из зп.

----------

